

Ask HN: Do you use a feature phone? Why? Which one? - vvpan

I am growing wary of smartphones for multiple reasons (battery power, brittleness, distraction). So I wondering if perhaps other people have the same feelings, or perhaps never switched to a smart phone at all, and what they have done about it.
======
Gustomaximus
I use both: SGS5 & Samsung GT-E3300

I've been running a candy bar for about 6+ months in conjunction with a smart
phone (work and personal sims). I did this as I got tired of having a
smartphone on 5% battery when I needed to make/receive an important call. I
now forward the smart phone number to the dumb phone so I'm always available
on both numbers. This has removed the low battery stress from my life. The
downside is getting texts on the candy bar. Using keypad is a pain so I tend
to call people rather than text or give yes/no replies to anyone not on a
messaging app like hangouts where I can text via the smartphone. Also I dont
get MMS people send to this number.

It's been handy but I'm tossing up trying a dual SIM as battery life improves
or getting a Windows/Ubuntu/Sailfish smartphone with small screen (for better
battery) as the alternate just to play with a new OS..

